# Having second thoughts, help?!?



## Lolalou (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello, 

Due to go see a pup tmoz and if I want take home there and then (9 weeks). Decided to do some internet research on helping her settle in as got crate etc. Planned to keep her in the dining room in the crate at night. But just read loads of horror stories of howling/crying at night!! She'll be under my boys room (2&4) worried it will keep them awake all night. And I'm semi detached so don't want to annoy the neighbours. But mostly worried about waking my boys. Also my husband gets up at 3.30am for work, worried she'll start crying again when he leave. So stressed!! Also do you think my boys are too young? Should I wait until there older??


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm sorry you are so stressed. I want to be totally honest . . . . it sounds like you may need to think this through a bit longer. Being anxious is normal, I was scared to death, but you have more contributing factors that are a negative than I did.
I don't believe anyone on this site will assure you that you will have a puppy that does not cry at night. AND your husband probably will wake the puppy on his way out the door if her crate is in his walking path or hearing range. Some people have placed crates in their bedrooms with success if that would be an option for you.
I am leaning more towards telling you not to get a puppy right now, especially during the Winter months. You will need to devote a lot of patience and time into a new puppy with potty training which would mean you would be in and out of doors quite a few times during the day, and may have to stand in your garden for up to 30 minutes waiting for a successful result. I am wondering what a 2 and 4 yr old would be doing during that time?
There are Vet visits for jabs, obedience training classes if possible, intervention when your puppy is bitey during his puppy stage, his diet to sort out, potty training . . . and so forth. 
Best of luck to you in your decision.


----------



## Lolalou (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you, I think I may leave it until the boy's are a bit older and in school full time to give me more time with puppy training etc. Thanks for replying


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Getting a puppy is scary.
Do you have experience as a dog owner or of raising puppies?
All that Nanci says is true and you do well to go into getting a puppy with your eyes wide open to the fact that it is hard work and a dog is a life time commitment. 
The puppy stage is tough - sleep deprivation is normal, but it does not take as long to sleep train a puppy as it can do a child  if you are house proud - and your children are at an age when they have lots of toys that are precious and left on the floor you can expect puppy accidents and destroyed toys leading to tears and tantrums.
You will spend so much time taking the pup out into the garden to pee and poop - and while you are standing out in the rain waiting for the pup to perform, if your boys are anything like mine were that will be the moment that something happens 
After the puppy stage there is the thug adolescent stage - again this stage although potentially awful with boundaries constantly being tested and reverting to mad bad puppy stage, is less awful that human teenagers.... but still.
Sometime over a year after you first brought your pup home and if you have put the effort into socialising and training the fur ball you will find that you have the best friend in your dog and it will all have been worth it.
I've done children and puppies and it has been hard work, but fine. I am a 'dog person' D) I would do it all over again and I believe that the dogs have all added so much to our family and the children have positively benefited from growing up with dogs in the home.
If you really want to do it, you can .... only you know yourself well enough to answer how much you do want to.


----------



## Lolalou (Jan 9, 2016)

My husbands going to kill me as got all the stuff and my eldest thinks we're picking her up tmoz, eeeek ?


----------



## Lolalou (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes I wanted my boys to grow up with a dog buddy. I did and loved it. I would be quite happy homing an older dog but they don't let you rehome if you have young children which is a shame


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Whatever you decide, dog now or dog later, stay with us and you will learn many good tips.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

And all the 'stuff' can be put away and used when you do decide to get your puppy. It won't be wasted.


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

I got my puppy when my daughter was 4 and to be honest she was a bit rough with the puppy at times and a little jealous too... 
If you go ahead with getting the puppy make sure it has a safe den like place like a crate where it can retreat away from rough play and noise. Maybe a stair gate would be a good idea as well, to close the room off where the puppy crate is.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The first puppy I owned cried and howled at night for three nights and ( not knowing any better) I let him. When we lost Toby, we got Emma. An entirely different experience 13 years down the line. I had learned some things by reading up on having a dog from puppyhood to adult. So Emma slept on our bed....no crying or howling. Just one very contented secure little pup. Since then we have had two dogs so no solo puppies.


----------



## suzy452 (Jan 4, 2016)

9 week old Dudley has been with us over a week. He is in the kitchen in a crate. He cried the first 2 nights but already he goes completely through the night with no problems - has also been dry 2 nights. I think you are wise to wait until perhaps your first child is in school - I am lucky I have the time to be with him a lot and it makes it all the difference in these early days.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well..... Did you or didn't you lolalou??
Maybe waiting would have its benefits, but if you have got the pup, I'm sure you can make it work ..... With hard work, dedication and lots of input.
Keep us updtaed


----------



## Jade1508 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi I just wanted to reassure you........ I have a 2 year and a 4 year old too, semi detatched too! We have had daisy for nearly 5 weeks now, I wouldn't change it for the world! Yes it's hard, but so rewarding, my girls adore her! When we first got her we had a crate (door open) with a pen around the crate for more room, she cried for 5-10 minutes for the 1st week when we got her, then she got used to it. We only used the pen and crate for a week, now we just close the front and dining room doors so she has the hallway and kitchen to herself (she still won't go upstairs)! My partner also leaves work around 5-6am, yes she does have a little winge for 2 minutes, then she just gets back into bed. The crying has never been enough to wake our girls, and like daisy your pup will get used to it. Toilet traing has been tougher as its winter, as sometimes when I know she needs to go toilet I leave the back door open a bit, so it gets a bit chilly. The first few weeks will be the hardest, but every week gets easier. We have mastered pooing outside, it's just wearing we're struggling with at the moment. Just ask the breeder if you can maybe go in a few days time, so you can think more. For me I knew it would be hard, but if I have to put up with a few months of cleaning up poo and wee for a the joy daisy brings to my girls, I would do it again in a heartbeat. We all love her, she's been part of our family since we bought her home!


----------



## Lolalou (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice.

We decided not to get the puppy. But we are viewing a dog who needs adopting on Thursday. His foster mum says he is the most gentle, loving, happy, playful dog. 4 years old so not quite as excitable but he still likes to play as he loves her children ?


----------



## Lolalou (Jan 9, 2016)

Tinman said:


> Well..... Did you or didn't you lolalou??
> Maybe waiting would have its benefits, but if you have got the pup, I'm sure you can make it work ..... With hard work, dedication and lots of input.
> Keep us updtaed


We have decided to adopt a 4 year old dog. He is currently in a foster home but sounds perfect x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am smiling from ear to ear at this outcome. In a few short years you can get a puppy to keep your dog company and you'll have a wealth of experience plus alot more spare time to train a puppy properly. It is win, win, win for everybody. Please post pics of your new dog who can be an honorary cockapoo.


----------



## Lolalou (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocky, our adopted lab x spaniel ?


----------



## suzy452 (Jan 4, 2016)

ahhhh a lovely choice


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Lolalou said:


> Rocky, our adopted lab x spaniel ?


 Oh Rocky, it looks as though you've fallen on your feet. What a great outcome. He looks a happy boy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome to Rocky


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Perfect outcome. Well done you, utterly brilliant resolution.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looks sweet - and definitely a lot lower maintenance!!


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats! Rocky is so handsome


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

A www lovely - I hope he settles in well


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a perfect decision! So very well done! Congratulations and Welcome Home Rocky!


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Congrats! Rocky is adorable.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lolalou said:


> Rocky, our adopted lab x spaniel ?


He's so lovely. I'm so pleased for you, but mostly pleased for him. He deserves the best.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

A great decision! :welcome: to honorary poo Rocky rockster


----------



## Paulrob2808 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi, I'm going through the training stage now , you will spend a lot of time in the garden. I think is very in important that you crate train him/ her, reason being, he will need his own space to take himself too if he wants to get away from the everyone , it's important that you also teach you children that when he is gone off to his crate , they must leave him alone as this is his own person space. I have introduced two caine terriers as puppies when my children were young, in fact , the reason we got our first was because our youngest was nipped by a dog and was scared stiff of them, we thought that a growing up with a puppy would help her through her fears, it worked a treat . As for the crying , it's only short term. 
Not sure if this is an option, but could you find a breaded who would be prepared to hold on a few weeks and maybe carry out some training on your behalf . Or maybe there's someone on here close by who could help you.


----------



## Lolalou (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocky has settled in fantastically. We've had him 3 weeks and he is now a firm part of the family. My boy's love him and he is so affectionate, friendly and well behaved. Best descision ever xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is so brilliant, one of the best threads ever as far as I am concerned. I wish the mods would make it a sticky in fact. Please keep us updated about your beautiful boy. Rocky is so handsome, what would have possessed his first family to give him away? I'm so happy he landed in the clover with you.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lucky dog to have found your family (and I am sure you feel you are the lucky ones). He looks so happy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures of Rocky - I'm so glad that you have opened your home and hearts to this boy - it looks as if he will repay you with every atom of his being! Well done you.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Yay! So glad for such a great outcome for you all!


----------



## Lolalou (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocky is originally from Cyprus. His family moved to singapore and couldn't afford to take him with them. The rescue centre i got him from work with the one in cyprus. Rocky is such a lovely friendly dog they new he'd be better homed in England with us dog loving brits. They don't look after their dogs as well over there. So he couldn't speak english on arrival lol. But can now sit, stay and come to his new english name


----------

